# Is a PA chest xray a single view xray?



## dkaz1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi there:

I'm drawing a blank on this one--Is a PA chest xray considered a single view xray?  I think the study I have is a unbundled abdominal series but want to be sure that a PA chest xray is a single view before I correct the CPT coding.

Thanks for any help.

Debbie K


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 23, 2010)

dkaz1 said:


> Hi there:
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on this one--Is a PA chest xray considered a single view xray?  I think the study I have is a unbundled abdominal series but want to be sure that a PA chest xray is a single view before I correct the CPT coding.
> 
> ...



Yes, PA=Posterior Anterior( back to front) is one view.

HTH


----------



## dkaz1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for replying--They're billing 71020 for a PA view along with an abdominal xray--wanted to be sure--sometimes the simpliest questions are stumpers.

Have a wonderful holiday.

Debbie K


----------



## nelsong5 (Jan 6, 2011)

For the PA Chest X-Ray you should use 71010

And you mentioned Abdominal X-Ray which is 74000.

Hope this helps.


----------

